# My first mantis trun adult. Chinese mantis



## d3xxer (May 4, 2010)

I dont have any clue if it is she or he. I was counting segments but it gives me 6 so it is female but then number of moults didnt match(and size). The last segment looks strange tho. I will do some pictures but mantis is very vivid and my camera(phone) isnt too good. Mantis is like 9cm long.


----------



## ismart (May 4, 2010)

It looks like a female to me.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

In the future you dont need to worry about counting molts. You don't even need to worry about counting segments on adults. They look very different.

Adult female:







Adult male:


----------



## d3xxer (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Rick that helped me a lot, so i have Female that's strange i still have subadult female which is same size.


----------



## MantidLord (May 5, 2010)

When did they hatch? For it to be an adult, aren't they generally nymphs at this time of the year? Nice pic and congratulations on the successful rearing.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> When did they hatch? For it to be an adult, aren't they generally nymphs at this time of the year? Nice pic and congratulations on the successful rearing.


They are nymphs in the wild, but most likely he had an ooth that hatched awhile back indoors.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Yea, for the strange reason of carring eggs and such, girls are always fatter


----------

